# Horse Boarding Facilities In Yakima WA



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't have any personal recommendations, being from the wetter side of the state, but I think that most of the boarding stables are not in Yakima itself, but more likely to be in Selah or Grandview. The area around Yakima has access to literally thousands of acres of riding trails. LT Murray Wildlife Area, the John Wayne Pioneer Trail-Iron Horse Park are just a couple of the places you can enjoy riding. You probably already know that Yakima is hot and dry in the summer, and cold and mostly dry in the winter. 

Are you planning on living IN Yakima, or close by?


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Close by - we are looking at properties that we can slap a trailer on to while we build a house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

So, Cle Elum, Selah, Ellensburg, Thorp? Lots of room there for horses. If you already have a trailer, you can drive to a lot of nice trails out there. Check to see if your desired spot is fire prone--there have been a lot of fires in Kittitas and Yakima Counties in the last few years.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Yeah we've looked at properties in all those areas. Just might have to board for a few months while we get settled in. I could always pound a t-post paddock in for him while we finish our fencing but boarding might be more comfortable for him.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to the neighborhood! Unfortunately, I'm ways NW. However, there are lots of horses that way so it shouldn't be too hard. .


----------

